# Boss plow wings $500 obo



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a set of boss plow wings with all mounting hardware. $500 or best offer. Refurbished plow they were on and no longer need.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you know which set you have ?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I do not. I'll try to snap a pic later today. They were mounted to a flat top v if that helps


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish you were closer


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Probably could have taken a little better pic


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Typical plowsite response


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They're plow wings, not a 50k truck. Wow...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Probably could have taken a little better pic


Next time maybe he will have Ansil Adams come over and shoot a few pictures to satisfy you...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They're plow wings, not a 50k truck. Wow...


Those are short...how can you fly with wings like that ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

PS...those photos worked for what I needed.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Next time maybe he will have Ansil Adams come over and shoot a few pictures to satisfy you...


I feel he needed a skimply dressed woman holding them  
Perhaps next time


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

On a Call said:


> PS...those photos worked for what I needed.


Yeah it's all those pictures are for I guess next time I'll make sure I have some kind of backdrop and better lighting


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Perhaps some snow in the background


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Those are short...how can you fly with wings like that ?


Red bull


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Red bull


add vodka


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone's a critic. I showed pics to my photographer wife and she liked your framing and point of view.She thought lighting was great, the colors popped off screen. Said the mood you set was avante garde industrial, captured the loneliness of being cast off and isolated from the purpose of your creation, yearning to be united with owner who would use you to your full potential.


----------

